# Дизайн аккордеонов



## oleg45120 (30 Апр 2013)

Друзья, дизайн какого аккордеона вы считаете самым красивым и запоминающимся?

Сегодня увидел новые модельки АККО, хотел порадоваться за ребят, но потом что-то всплыло в памяти...













А вообще, я свой аккордеон считаю самым красивым




























Выкладывайте фоточки самых красивых инструментов


----------



## uri (30 Апр 2013)

вот этот я бы красивым не назвал))но чудной,это точно!!


----------



## oleg45120 (30 Апр 2013)

*uri*,
Давайте лучше красивые


----------



## acco (30 Апр 2013)

Новый дизайн АККО это просто сарафан бабушки.. решетка с лепесточками это 70-ые года. 
Не понимаю, неужели нельзя заказать дизайн хотя бы у фрилансера.


----------



## oleg45120 (1 Май 2013)

*Vadim Karnitsky*,
согласен, и сделать что-то свое, оригинальное, а не копировать с Виктории, на которой подобная решетка устанавливается с 60х годов. И можно уже, наконец, поставить нормальные регистры.


----------



## lelikbolik (1 Май 2013)

PERMARIA :accordion:


----------



## Яков505 (1 Май 2013)

Мне эта "ВИКТОРИЯ" вообще не нравится, и в плане звучания, и в плане дизайна. Ну,... а про качество я вообще промолчу...


----------



## ze_go (2 Май 2013)

oleg45120 писал:


> И можно уже, наконец, поставить нормальные регистры.


регистры-то нормальные - обозначения никуда ни годятся :diablo:


----------



## oleg45120 (5 Май 2013)

Яков505 писал:


> Мне эта "ВИКТОРИЯ" вообще не нравится, и в плане звучания, и в плане дизайна.


На вкус и цвет. Товарищей нет.
ze_go писал:


> регистры-то нормальные


Я бы так не сказал.


----------



## tsyganiymax (5 Май 2013)

А такой как вам? )


----------



## acco (5 Май 2013)

*tsyganiymax*,
Photoshop'ом плохо умеете пользоваться. 
Получилось очень страшнр и не понятна сама задумка. Инструмент полностью черный хотели сделать?


----------



## ze_go (5 Май 2013)

oleg45120 писал:


> ze_go
> регистры-то нормальные
> 
> Я бы так не сказал.



а что в них не так? мне, к примеру, нравится больше системы, которая в "Юпитерах" (баянах) - это я чисто о механической реализации... "АККО" не изобретало свой велосипед, а воспользовалось итальянской схемой, на мой скромный взгляд более надёжной и совершенной, нежели "Юпитер"овская


----------



## oleg45120 (5 Май 2013)

*ze_go*,
посмотрите на пластмассу из которой они сделаны. 

*Vadim Karnitsky*,
Это не фотошоп! Это Борзини так пожелания заказчика выполняют. Кстати, мне нравится


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (6 Май 2013)

Вам же lelikbolik сказал - самый красивый дизайн у французов. Т. е. на первом месте Hohner серия Fun, затем Cavagnolo, Piermaria/SEM, Mengascini. Конечно же, у этих фирм есть разные линии, я имею здесь в виду лишь линию, идущую на французский рынок. У Beltuna инстументы просто красавцы всех линий, да и по звучанию супер.

Очень оригинальный дизайн у фирмы ByMarco из Страделлы.


----------



## oleg45120 (6 Май 2013)

DiegoVaz3 писал:


> У Beltuna инстументы просто красавцы всех линий, да и по звучанию супер.


А я ничего в них не нашел


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (6 Май 2013)

Вам виднее.


----------



## oleg45120 (6 Май 2013)

*DiegoVaz3*,
У каждого свои вкусы.


----------



## acco (14 Май 2013)

Самый запоминающийся дизайн, наверное этот :sarcasti: - 






oleg45120 писал:


> Vadim Karnitsky,
> Это не фотошоп! Это Борзини так пожелания заказчика выполняют. Кстати, мне нравится


Внимательнее стоит смотреть на фото. Это фотошоп и очень криво замалеванное фото.


----------



## oleg45120 (14 Май 2013)

*Vadim Karnitsky*,
Видел такие инструменты))


----------



## sedovmika (15 Май 2013)

Мне нравится дизайн старой Супита.


----------



## Petrovich79 (16 Май 2013)

К спорам про чёрные инструменты... 



И выглядит инструмент прикольно и играющий на нём - молодчина!
Будет интересно - в YouTube много его роликов.


----------



## oleg45120 (16 Май 2013)

И чисто черный, и чисто белый выглядят очень эффектно


----------



## Petrovich79 (16 Май 2013)

100% согласен


----------

